# Beginner needs help installing gnome 2 with wireless connection



## horny-sama (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi, I am a noob when it comes to FreeBSD. I have successfully install FreeBSD 9.1 and I am trying to install gnome 2 interface on it. I have created a user, but I only have wireless internet connection. I am just wondering is it possible to install gnome 2 through wireless connection and if so how? I am using an alienware m11xr2 with Bigfoot Killer N1103 wireless card (the linux driver for it is ath9k). 
I tried the cmd under the new user account I create:
[cmd=]echo 'setenv PACKAGERROOT ftp://ftp.sunet.se' >>. eshrc[/cmd]
output
[/code]
cannot creat .: Is a directory[/code]


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 2, 2012)

In the jpg file, you have an extra space between the dot and the filename. No time to answer the other questions, but long forum threads can offer hints...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2012)

horny-sama said:
			
		

> I tried the command under the new user account I create:
> [cmd=]echo 'setenv PACKAGERROOT ftp://ftp.sunet.se' >>. eshrc[/cmd]



Dot is in the wrong place. And don't set PACKAGEROOT, set PACKAGESITE

[cmd=]echo 'setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp.sunet.se' >> .eshrc[/cmd]

As for installing over wireless, it works just like over wired. So get your wireless working first or you won't have internet access at all.

Handbook: 32.3 Wireless Networking


----------

